# A walk in the park...



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Today I took Ninja to get her stitches out. She was not too excited about the boy that came to remove them, but she let him and did not do anything other than shake a little. As we stepped out of the clinic, Ninja stopped to smell the flowers. I thought, what a nice day. 

Having about half an hour extra before having to go to work, I decided to stop at the park and walk through the woods. I have woods and a creek at my house, but I have to climb down there and there are no paths. So the village park is actually pretty nice in that regard. We took the long path, and because I saw a car, I left her on lead. 

We came out on the far end of the big lawn they use for soccer fields, and going across it, I saw the occupants of the car. A man and his small dog. The dog was sitting in the field, and the man on a picnic bench under the pavilion, he could have had the dog on a flexi, or long line, or even a leash. 

But, he did not. 

We continued across the field, pushing deer flies away from us. And Little Dog decided to come at us barking. I continued to walk, while the owner called his dog. 

Calling his dog had no effect whatsoever. The gap between us was rapidly disintegrating. I told Ninja to LEAVE IT, though she was alert but not reacting. Good Ninja! 

The man was still sitting on the bench as we came up and his dog was barking and circling us. I told him that he better not get to close or Ninja will bite him. That may have been a lie. I really do not know what Ninja would do if the dog got close enough, but he did not need to know that.

He got up and started adding half hearted chasing to his ineffective commands. At the time it was not quite so humorous. 

The dog barked away and continued to circle. I paid no more attention to either of them and got to the car with Ninja and unlocked it while hearing the dog bark and the owner make noise, and put Ninja in the car. 

The car was warm, and I was not going to leave her in there and talk to some guy, so I got in without a word, waited for the dog to be in the clear and drove off.

I got Ninja back home, praising her the whole way, fed the puppies, and got to work half an hour late. 

I guess the brag is that Ninja remained on a loose lead, walking, alert but not barking, not reacting whatsoever to the dog. She acted perfectly, and made her Susie very proud of her this morning. 

No, I am not going to call AC. There is no point. No harm, no foul. I know that big dogs get the brunt when it comes to laws regarding dogs, and bites, and all that, but our dogs _can _inflict more damage than small dogs, and we _have _to be more careful with ours. I mean, it is annoying to have a little Yorkie-thing barking us all the way to our car and then strutting that he made the big bad dog go away. But there is no way the Yorkie-mix was going to cause major injury or death. If my dog acted that way, AC would have been called and my dog would probably have been labeled a dangerous dog, and I would have to have a special (more expensive) license, and insurance on the dog. 

If Ninja would have bitten the loose dog, I would have a case, but I just cannot chance the mood of AC or the judge in determining whether my dog is dangerous. So I am very pleased with her.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job, Ninja! I love hearing the stories like this. Great breeding, great socialization, great training. And _this_ is why they are so important.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good girl Ninja indeed!

My favorite part of the whole story other than her being so squared away was her stopping to smell the flowers:wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Great job, Ninja! I love hearing the stories like this. Great breeding, great socialization, great training. And _this_ is why they are so important.


:thumbup: exactly! Great job both of you


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Great Job Ninja and Sue!


----------

